# latest rig coordinates



## JLiv45

Good Afternoon,

I am trying to find the latest coordinates to rigs closest to the pensacola pass. I have contacted some companies and they claim the information is all free they get it off the permits the oil rigs must have which is public information. They just charge for compiling it. Would anyone be willing to share known good information as to where these rigs are? 

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## JLiv45

Ok I believe I answered my own question and have the information I need for everyone else:

http://www.rodnreel.com/gps/semisub.asp and use the gpsmap search and you can look up all the others that arent listed like ram powell, neptune etc.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

haha not even close. Half those rigs aren't even in the Gulf anymore. Get on Hilton's. www.realtime-navigator.com


----------



## Water Spout II

I'll try and be helpful unlike some people.

What "rigs" are you referring to specifically? The floaters? The rigs off of Dauphin Island? A little more info and I can help you. Every coordinate is free. The only ones that change of the drilling ships like deepwater nautilus which you can track down also.


----------



## Pierce07

I wouldn't mind knowing the numbers to Petronus, Ram Powell, Beer can, and the other rigs in that area. 

I'm a broke college student and can't afford none of the fancy stuff


----------



## Water Spout II

Petronius, 29 13.75 N, 87 46.86 W, Beer Can, 29 09.82 N 87 59.27 W, Ram Powell 29 03.65N, 88 05.5 W


----------



## submariner

*helpful*

Bullboxer :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

